# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Christine Bergeron = "smokin"

## superbeast

Anybody else see the new issue of Muscle & Fitness? I don't read it but one of my buddies at the gym was showing me the spread with her. I think I am in love. Great physique and still very feminine!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I saw her turn pro in fitness a few years back, very good semetrical body and very feminine, she looks great...XXL

----------

